# Tamarack Club A494



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2013)

*
Anyone stayed at*

The Tamarack Club (Timeshare) located at Holiday Valley Resort 
6447 Holiday Valley Road,  Ellicottville, NY 14731 (716) 699-7000

It is a four season fractional ownership 
resort with Studios, 1, 2 & 3 Bedrooms.

Nearby 

Seneca Allegany & Niagara Casinos
Niagara Falls New York and Canada


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2013)

*BWI - Tamarack Club - Niagara Falls*

Directions

Need travel directions from BWI Airport in 
Maryland via Ellicottville to Niagara Falls.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are your directions:

http://mapq.st/ZUttMu


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2013)

*
Tamarack Club - Holiday Valley 
Three Bedroom Executive Suite *

Fourth & Fifth Floor (421-431) 

Lower Level   
707 square feet
Grand Living Area 
Fireplace 
Dining Room   
Kitchen 
Breakfast Bar 
One Bedroom and Bath 

Upper Level 
1,077 square feet
Two Bedrooms  
& 2 Full Baths 

Sleeps 8

Only two exexcutive suites


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2013)

*
Tamarack Club - Holiday Valley 
Unit K - Three Bedroom Suites *

Fourth - Fifth - Sixth Floor
Unit #`s 439 - 535 - 635 

Nearly 1500 square feet
Condo style on one floor 

Living Room - Dining Room 
Kitchen and Breakfast Bar 
3 Bedrooms & 2 1/2 Baths
End units - Two Balconies 

Sleeps 8


----------



## jdunn1 (May 1, 2013)

I've stayed here, never on an exchange.  Very nice and plush.  This is a ski resort and I guess a golf resort in the summer.  I have never seen a ski week (i.e. January or February) in RCI and I have been on a wait list since this place opened a couple years ago.  Best part about this resort for me is the pool.  Very large and boy is it heated well - to about 90 degrees.  I've rented from owners and stayed a ski week and the pool felt so good.

There is a nice restaurant at this timeshare and in the summer two more (public) pools are also on-site.

If you have never been there, I want to warn you about that area of NY.  There is NOTHING to do except golf and the casino in the summer.  It is not a well populated area so finding even a grocery store is not easy.  Very pretty, but very remote (i.e. cell phone coverage is tough outside of the village, and there are very few tourist things).  If you want very nice rooms and nice pools and scenery, then this is the place, just do not expect any entertainment.  

Yes, there is a very nice casino about 25 minutes away.  There is also a very small but pretty downtown area about 1 mile down the road from the resort.

On weekends during the ski season this place is busy but it's the kind of place that is dead during the week, even during prime ski season and I would immagine the same is true all summer.  I've noticed nice concert events in the summer just outside the resort and in the summer they have things like a mountain adventure area and mountain coaster so there are things to do, just not a lot of things.

This is a fractional ownership place.  Owners get something like four or five weeks a year and the weeks rotate each year so one year you might get a prime ski week and the next year you might get a very undesirable ski week.  What I have found is that owners NEVER deposit a ski week and only depsosit off season weeks and sometimes a summer week.  

This is the kind of place that is nice to visit for a weekend but I would be so ready to come home after three days, tops. This resort compares well to the likes of Marriott and Hilton in the luxury department, but it is also not very big so don't expect resort like experiences outside of a pool and spa.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2013)

*Tamarack Club*

Thanks 

wackeymother for the link
jdunn1 for the mini review


----------



## Miss Marty (May 2, 2013)

*Tamarack Club  - Ellicottville*

*
New York Area Attractions *

Cornell University Cooperative 
Extension of Cattaraugus County

Nannen Arboretum
28 Parkside Drive
Ellicottville, NY 14731 

The Nannen Arboretum is located at the intersection of Fillmore Drive and Parkside Drive in the village of Ellicottville, NY. It is open to the public from dawn to dusk, 365 days a year, free of charge.  (nannenarboretum .org)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 6, 2013)

*Tamarack Club*

Beautiful Resort in the mountains 
of Western New York

Units are very nice..

There is a private pool and two hot tubs 
for Tamarack Club Owners/Guests only.

Community pool area with a large pool 
and a small pools and a lighted fountain.

There must be at least 
200 pools lounges and chairs...

Garage Parking!!!


----------

